# Nitric Acid CO-OP



## bigjohn (Dec 13, 2012)

Just like the title says. I'm Looking to find members near me that have a hard time finding nitric. It would be cool to find enough people to go in together and buy some nitric in bulk and split the cost. I would love to be able to process silver again, but the high cost of nitric has me selling my silver off.


----------



## AndyWilliams (Dec 14, 2012)

Well, I'm a bit too far to co-op with you, but was thinking if you contacted Wedor in Milwaukee, they may have someone they deal with who's a bit closer to you.


----------



## bigjohn (Dec 14, 2012)

Andy
Have you purchased nitric acid from them? If so, Do they sell to individuals? 

Thanks, John


----------



## AndyWilliams (Dec 14, 2012)

bigjohn said:


> Andy
> Have you purchased nitric acid from them? If so, Do they sell to individuals?
> 
> Thanks, John



Hey John,

Yes, I purchased from them, as an individual. I found them after a LONG search. They sell me 42% Nitric, which is essentially 50/50 dilute, at $17.xx a gallon


----------



## bigjohn (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks Again Andy, I may have to make the drive and stock up on nitric and cheese :lol:


----------



## AndyWilliams (Dec 14, 2012)

bigjohn said:


> Thanks Again Andy, I may have to make the drive and stock up on nitric and cheese :lol:



Lol, let me know if you do, I'll drive down and we can catch a meal!


----------



## bigjohn (Dec 14, 2012)

Sounds good. I'll probably take a trip after the holidays.


----------



## AndyWilliams (Dec 14, 2012)

You know, I'm going to Cincinnati for the holidays. If you want, I can stop by Wedor, get some Nitric and we could just meet up in Chicago on my way down or my way back.


----------



## bigjohn (Dec 14, 2012)

Thank you for the kind offer. I will be out of town myself and probably wont be back till the middle of january.


----------



## mikeinkaty (Jan 2, 2013)

Anyone in Houston found a place that sells Nitric across the counter? Graingers will only sell it to a bonfide business and it has to be shipped from their regional warehouse to a business address with the addition of the hazmat fee on top of their catalog price.

Mike


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 2, 2013)

mikeinkaty said:


> Anyone in Houston found a place that sells Nitric across the counter? Graingers will only sell it to a bonfide business and it has to be shipped from their regional warehouse to a business address with the addition of the hazmat fee on top of their catalog price.
> 
> Mike


I moved away from Houston in about 2004. Before then, here's where I bought nitric. At that time, I think I was paying about $10-$15 for a gallon of tech grade.
http://www.industrialchemco.com/


----------



## mikeinkaty (Jan 2, 2013)

GSP - I called them. They have 2.5 L in Tech grade for $52 and in Reagent grade for $40. The lady said they sell to anyone coming through the door. These prices have no additional fees. She did not know what the strength was but their web site says the Tech grade is 62%. I'm assuming the Reagent grade is 70%?? She said the Reagent grade was cheaper because they use a different supplier for it. They do not ship.

Heck of a Deal!

Industrial Chemical & Scientific Co., Inc.
11722 Charles Street,
Houston, Texas 77041
713-466-8776
1-800-392-4047

Mike


----------



## Gratilla (Jan 2, 2013)

I can get as much nitric as I need here for less than $2/liter in 30 liter containers!

<Feeling mean @ 2:26am. :twisted: :mrgreen: >


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 2, 2013)

mikeinkaty said:


> GSP - I called them. They have 2.5 L in Tech grade for $52 and in Reagent grade for $40. The lady said they sell to anyone coming through the door. These prices have no additional fees. She did not know what the strength was but their web site says the Tech grade is 62%. I'm assuming the Reagent grade is 70%?? She said the Reagent grade was cheaper because they use a different supplier for it. They do not ship.
> 
> Heck of a Deal!
> 
> ...


They used to repackage tech grade in 1 gallon plastic jugs and 5 gallon plastic containers. I think they also did 15 gallons. Maybe the laws changed. Ask about it. 

At first glance, it sounds like the reagent grade is the best deal. However, reagent grade comes in various strengths besides 70%. I would check on the strength before I bought it. If it's too low strength, the tech grade might be a better deal. Also, verify their tech grade strength. Tech grade out of the drum is usually 67%.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 2, 2013)

Mike,

I just called them and got more info. The reagent grade is 70% and the tech grade is 62%. The reason the tech grade is more expensive is that it comes from "high dollar" Fisher, whereas the reagent grade supply is local.

Here's the great part. They sell 5 gallons (70% reagent grade, I think, but it really makes no difference) in stainless containers for $40 (that's $8/gallon!!!). The rub is that the deposit on the stainless container is $275. When you return the container, you either get the $275 back or get more nitric ($40) in another container. They do the same with 15 gal containers. In that case, the deposit is $400 and the acid is $103 ($6.87/gallon). They prefer you to not rinse out the stainless containers before returning them. They also have sulfuric, 5 gal for $71, no container charge. They also carry SMB and about any other chemical you would need (more than is listed on their website). And, they have lab supplies - beakers, filter paper, etc. Great company with good prices.

If you buy the 5 gal, or larger, containers, you'll need a plastic drum pump (I would get 2). You could pour the acid out but I feel the pumps are safer. The pumps are usually $10-$20. Using them can be dangerous, though, if you use them wrong. I can tell you how to use them safely if you want. There are 2 basic types. Here's good photos of the one I prefer. It's more heavy duty than the other one and it will last longer. Note the large red section is octagonal, whereas the cheaper one (usually green) is round in that area. That's how you can tell them apart. I imagine Industrial carries both. The cheaper round type works OK but it's more flimsy. I would get a dedicated pump for each type acid. That way, no cross-contamination. Also, rinse out the pump with water immediately after using it and hang it up to drip dry. If you leave acid in it, it will ruin the valves.
http://www.globalindustrial.com/p/material-handling/drum-barrel/drum-pumps/siphon-pump-light-oil-kerosene-water-based-chemicals-2

If you do buy 5 gal or more, I would also buy some 1 gal plastic chemical jugs from Industrial to transfer the nitric to. They're cheap. I think they come 4 in a box. You'll also need 3 or 4 new buckets.


----------



## mikeinkaty (Jan 2, 2013)

I have ordered 4 pints from that place in Wisconsin (?). When I run out I will go to this place in Houston and get the 2.5L and pour it into the left over plastic pint containers from the first batch. I don't want to be holding a half gallon of nitric over my workbench while trying to pour it into a funnel! I doubt I would ever need 5 gallons. I will know when I get a few batches done.

Mike


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 2, 2013)

mikeinkaty said:


> I have ordered 4 pints from that place in Wisconsin (?). When I run out I will go to this place in Houston and get the 2.5L and pour it into the left over plastic pint containers from the first batch. I don't want to be holding a half gallon of nitric over my workbench while trying to pour it into a funnel! I doubt I would ever need 5 gallons. I will know when I get a few batches done.
> 
> Mike


Nitric goes fast. I hope you need a lot more sooner than you think. Actually, I find a 1 gallon plastic jug about the safest container to handle.


----------



## Palladium (Jan 2, 2013)

I actually use 4-1 gallon Arm and Hammer laundry detergent jugs for my nitric. They have a pour spout on them and a cup for a lid.
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Arm-Hammer-2x-Ultra-Liquid-Laundry-Detergent-For-Sensitive-Skin-150-oz/19407683


----------



## mikeinkaty (Jan 4, 2013)

I went over to Industrial Chemical this morning and got two 2.5L bottles of the reagent grade hno3. Came in glass bottles. Cost was $40 each.

Like GSP said, they have 5 gallons of the tech grade 62% stuff for $40 and a $275 deposit on the SS container.

I also got some other supplies like stir rods, pipettes, bottles, etc. They had a large box of pipettes that a customer gave back to them and she gave me 7 or 8, no charge. She also said the 1500ml pyrex beakers are $15 and the 2000ml are $22. Sure was nice to purchase some of this stuff without shipping charges tacked on!

Nice place and nice lady!

Finally got my first batch cookin! Takin good notes.

Mike


----------



## steyr223 (Mar 26, 2013)

Anyone know of a place in orange county Califor
I have to drive to Los ageles through the gold
District, major traffic,,pay parking., 50 or so miles
One way 
42%@17.00 i think 2 or 3 liters
Thanks Steyr223 rob


----------



## zenophryk (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm looking for a local supplier in the southern NH area. Anyone have any ideas?

-Zenophryk


----------



## Smack (Apr 25, 2013)

Ya know, I have a source for info that never even crossed my mind to post here for the forum. I have not gotten a new one in some time but was trying to find a company for something yesterday. Some of you may know of this book: Thomas Regional Directory, I have a hard cover book that's over 1200 pages but I'm not sure how they do it now, it's probably just on the net now. My book is from 2001, yea I know, they used to make books back then. I put in the old web address and got redirected here: http://www.thomasnet.com/
It's by region and it's all manufacturing supply related, so if you want to know who is making what in your region like chemicals, I would look into it. In this book for my region (Greater Michigan) there are about 300 listings just under the headings Chemical and Chemicals.


----------

